# Videos of some of my tanks



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

My shrimp tank at work:





My 20G Cherry Barb & Betta tank:





Give some comments! Thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!! Those are GORGEOUS!!
Luv the variety of plants! And those shrimps are STUNNING!!!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW!!!! Those are GORGEOUS!!
> Luv the variety of plants! And those shrimps are STUNNING!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!

This is ridiculous, did everyone miss this post or something?
It's truly amazing! I'm just guessing most people didn't even bother to click to watch the video, that's why there's no comments! =) But give it till tomrorow, i'm sure everyone's gonna agree with who beautiful your tank is!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yes Ashley has beautiful tanks, no doubt about it as well as his shrimp!!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hehe thanks guys! It's ok, at least 2 of u saw!


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice. I don't know how i missed this post!
I like the second video. Very pretty tank, and very nicely planted.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Vids! Very nice Betta & great looking tanks....Thanks for sharing


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

we'll i'm the fifth person to see it now!
i like your shrimps. they look so happy in your tank.

the barbs look like they're ready to spawn....

I think i'll need to post some videos up in the near future. too bad my camera's video quality is not good.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice feeding frenzy!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love that mass of java fern in the shrimp tank, nice 'scaping


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Nice. I don't know how i missed this post!
> I like the second video. Very pretty tank, and very nicely planted.


Hehe thank you! Yeah I like that tank too... many plants 



Diztrbd1 said:


> Great Vids! Very nice Betta & great looking tanks....Thanks for sharing


I was going to put 2 female bettas in that tank too but found out it was not a good idea so they are in my 50G now, I want to put some galaxy rasboras with the betta instead.



jobber604 said:


> we'll i'm the fifth person to see it now!
> i like your shrimps. they look so happy in your tank.
> 
> the barbs look like they're ready to spawn....
> ...


Yeah!! I was thinking of that for some time already, but they don't spawn! Do you know what requirements or set up they need to spawn? I never had any cherry barb babies yet...


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow can't believe i missed this thread been too busy

gorgeous tanks ashley, now i see where my subwassertang came from 

and wow awesome looking shrimpies


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

user_error said:


> Wow can't believe i missed this thread been too busy
> 
> gorgeous tanks ashley, now i see where my subwassertang came from
> 
> and wow awesome looking shrimpies


Thanks! Yeah... hehe as you can see there is still a lot there, I took a mass out and made 5 portions and you took one portion, imagine how much of the sub was there.... too much no space for fishes to swim!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very Cool tanks! Nice to see another person from New West!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp, very healthy aquariums. Looks great!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow those shrimp look awesome. Love the setups


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous tanks. I love the scape on the 20G and your plants look super healthy. Great job and thanks for posting.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> My shrimp tank at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi:

Nice Shrimp tank. What are you feeding your CRS?

Wayne.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Those cherry barbs may well spawn - right in that very tank - real soon.
Have bred them before but it was quite a while ago (years). If I remember right, I maintained somewhat acidic ph - 6.6 -6.8 ; raised the temp a touch - to around 82 F, I think, and fed live food - worms & brine shrimp. They spawned over a floor base of marbles (yeah, playing marbles/agates) & I got a good-sixed spawn.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!  

I feed shirakura calcium special to the shrimps, hmm yes I think the cherry barbs might spawn soon too.... hehe


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha...love seeing them fight for food so much!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

